# Facing with End Mill boring bar



## sdelivery (Feb 21, 2021)

Been moving the shop around for the last year.....cant find my 5/16 cutters for the facing operation.......BUT I have an End Mill!


----------



## john.oliver35 (Feb 21, 2021)

Looks good!  I have a broken 1/2" end mill I use much the same.  Have ground a little more end relief on it for clearance on the circumference.


----------



## Manual Mac (Feb 21, 2021)

Necessity is the mother of invention is appropriate here.


----------

